# Muscadine Vines



## Cajun Wine Man (Jan 24, 2010)

I just transplanted a wild muscadine in my vineyard. Does anyone know if a wild muscadine vine requires pruning.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 7, 2010)

It should be dormant right now.......... How big is the vine Cajun??

You can get a good booklet from www.isons.com on the care of muscadines.....


----------



## smurfe (Feb 7, 2010)

They don't "require" pruning. No grape vine "requires" pruning. If you prune them though, they will produce more and better fruit. Gaudet is right on to. Ison's has a little book you can buy that is fabulous information about the muscadine. Just about everything you need to know to grow and care for them including pruning.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys---I have two vines,one is about 50' and finger size the otheris smaller and 20' long. Got them from my son-inlaw's deer lease. I will try pruning part of the bigger one just to see. I have ordered Isons book. I also have 29 vines I got from Isons and others(several varities)ranging in age of 3 years to just planted last fall. They should start proucing this year. If I can keep the birds at bay.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 4.5 acres in the country where the vines are. Have thornless blackberry ,plum, mullberry, blueberry, elderberry--if all of this starts producing look out--help! For dewberries almost any RR r/w will have blackberries.


----------



## robie (Feb 10, 2010)

Like those thornless blackberries! I raised them when I lived in Arkansas. They are prolific producers, even the next year after planting. Compared to wild blackberries, you just have to add a little extra sugar in to whatever you use them. To keep them from the birds, I had to build a frame around them and throw a net over it. Otherwise, I wouldn't have had a single blackberry.

Good luck with your acreage, it sounds really nice to someone who lives in the city.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 12, 2010)

Cajun Wine Man said:


> I have 4.5 acres in the country where the vines are. Have thornless blackberry ,plum, mullberry, blueberry, elderberry--if all of this starts producing look out--help! For dewberries almost any RR r/w will have blackberries.



Be glad to head west out to the country and help you with dem dere fruits.....


----------



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2010)

gaudet said:


> Cajun Wine Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have 4.5 acres in the country where the vines are. Have thornless blackberry ,plum, mullberry, blueberry, elderberry--if all of this starts producing look out--help! For dewberries almost any RR r/w will have blackberries.
> ...



And I'll drive him


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I hitch a ride, i'll bring some sipping wine to savour along the way


----------



## gaudet (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh boy I am looking forward to that road trip with Waldo and Smurfe...............

Waldo's sippin wines are worth the wait........ I haven't had any of Smurfe's yet...........


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. If I get overpowered with fruit I will give a Holler.


----------



## CajunCuveeQueen (Mar 25, 2011)

How are the vines coming along? I'm researching designs for growing muscadines in N Florida. They will be part of vegetable and fruit tree plan. What type of trellis are you using? Did you ever decide on trimming, training, pruning?


thanks


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (May 22, 2011)

Sorry about the delay in replying. Been having computer problems. I use just a single wire on landscape timbers. This year I added a "T" post at each plant for extra support. I now have 35 vines (Muscadine) of different ages from 1 to 4 years. As soon as I can get my ducks in a row, I'll post pics. I use mostly Ison products and their book as a guide. Waldo's Muscadine recipe for my wine.


----------



## Waldo (May 22, 2011)

Now there's a winning combination


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (May 22, 2011)

You da man Waldo!


----------



## gaudet (May 22, 2011)

So what are your gps coordinates Cajun?


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (May 22, 2011)

Home: 30 13 21 92 40 16
Vineyard: 30 16 28 92 35 51
Whats yours Gaudet?


----------



## gaudet (May 22, 2011)

If I was at home I could get em for you. But I'm at work today. I only got 4 vines. 3 are twenty feet plus. 2 ison, 1 Carlos, and 1 Dixie red. The Carlos never got past 6 feet and this is the third season. I think it's a sunlight issue, but I got grape clusters all over the other 3 vines. I didn't do anything different to them in their first two seasons.


----------



## gaudet (May 22, 2011)

And I'm not gonna wander out to your ponderosa uninvited. Covet not thy neighbors grapes (guilty)


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (May 22, 2011)

Drop by anytime your are in my area. Right now I am doing some cluster thinning. Taking out the late developers.


----------



## grapeman (May 22, 2011)

That is funny to me- cluster thinning. I could thin shoots, but there aren't ev en any flowers yet, let alone clusters!


----------

